# Dangerous Guy !



## reachtreeservi (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't know if this one's been posted before... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ-h6-6ztek&mode=related&search=


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm with treeco on this one. He looked ok-i've seen much worse. I may have shortened the lanyard a bit, took one more step up on that first cut, and one more step down on the third cut. But that's just personal preference. It was nice to see a video where the saw was actually cutting good-i cringe on too many of these type of videos where the saw is so dull it takes three minutes to make a cut.

OK,ok-i'm just sucking up to the new mod!


----------



## timber12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice doo rag!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 13, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Other than no helmet....and a little one handing the saw he didn't look too bad. He did use two lanyards.
> 
> He looked pretty comfortable up there.



Well , If an ISA Certified Arborist says it's okay to one hand a saw and not use any PPE , who am I to point a finger ? After all, he looked pretty comfortable ..... However, It's not about looks, or being comfortable, It's about being safe. And there's no such thing as a little unsafe. It's like being pregnant, you ether are , or you are not. Sure I've seen worse, But this guy is clearly unsafe. It surprizes me that a ISA cerified Arborist and a Arborist forum moderator would describe this guy as "not too bad."


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 13, 2007)

Beside what has been stated I noticed he did not reach and check his laynard/rope position on the cuts. Looks like he was going more for speed than safety, which is a dangerous combo.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 13, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Other than no helmet....and a little one handing the saw he didn't look too bad. He did use two lanyards.
> 
> He looked pretty comfortable up there.[/END QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 13, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> reachtreeservi said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I'm backing up a little bit because that is what I am doing.
> ...


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

What is PPE????


----------



## treesquirrel (Oct 13, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> It looks like I'm backing up a little bit because that is what I am doing.
> 
> Sometimes I look at work videos like they are potential candidates for employment. What I see in the video looks like a guy that can do the job and with just a small amount of coaching.....meaning wearing PPE....he could be a productive worker.



This guy has the potential to cost a company a lot of money in insurance rate increases and injuries due to carelessness. Nothing more. Showing off or not his practices while looking impressive to the uneducated eye are stupid and if he worked for me I'd fire him on the spot and give him a little bonus a$$ chewing for being an idiot and putting my employees and my companies future at high risk.

Of course this is why I do the climbing for my company. I have one fella in training right now and I make damn sure he knows how to work safe and is not to place production over careful practices ever. 

But the guy in this video would not even be allowed to complete his first tree for me and my company with careless practices like this.

Nuff said.


----------



## treesquirrel (Oct 13, 2007)

Also, even if you did see potential and took him in and stressed safety I guarantee you that as soon as you put him on the job by himself and his assigned ground crew his preferred methods will surface and your companies safety rules will be compromised.


----------



## RedlineIt (Oct 14, 2007)

There is really only one reason to make a snap cut, and that is to control the wood, pluck and chuck to a safe zone.

This guy is making snap cuts and STILL has no control, no idea, his wood is getting away from him and bombing down where ever, when ever it wants.

If there are no targets below, that's fine, bombs away, but why waste the time with a snap cut that you still can't manage???

Looks to me like the guys first climb, trying to do it like the pros, but going too fast and he's out of control.

If he were my greenie, I'd have stopped him after that first cut and asked him if that's what he wanted to happen. Whatever his answer, I'd have told him that was not in control, it is all about control, slow down and be precise.


RedlineIt


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 16, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> What is PPE????



I hope you are being sarcastic, but if not
Personal, Protective, Equipment.

I think he should have used a smaller saw, but why is that big saw bogging down like that?


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 17, 2007)

Honest...

Never heard the term PPE before this thread...i am sure i have read it or heard it something...but didnt really register. 

Thanks for the info on it


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 17, 2007)

I think OSHA coined the term.... All you hear in their training videos and out of the inspetor's mouths is bla bla bla, PPE. I didn't think it was possible for anybody to not have heard it

Did I ever mention that I got them to change their "logging safety training program". They came in to do some training for the city parks service and they have this powerpoint that projects the test on the wall. They had these little colored pictures that show a cartoon tree being felled and bushes all the way around the logger and on the test we where supposed to mark his escape route. Well I marked into the bushes behind him and the trainer says that that is wrong.... "you have to find the safest clearest route" I said its still into the bushes behind him.... He says no.... its across from him where the clearing in the bushes is.... I said only if he wants to get killed! he say why? I tell him because he is right handed and as the tree starts to fall to get into your clearing he has to run behind the butt of a falling tree which could split and nail him in the head killing him.... When they came back the next year the clearing was moved to behind the logger in the pic.


----------



## ents (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice catch Cantcutter--I cut in heavy brush. If someone were to go thru the woods behind me they'd find all the brush cleared around the stump and a path cut in the brush leading away from the stump. Lot easier to beat feet with no obstructions. Never thought about it, just did it.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 17, 2007)

Overall I thought it was pretty boring. I agree about smaller saw and more safety and control but I also agree it was not all that bad, fairly competent.

"Well , If an ISA Certified Arborist says it's okay to one hand a saw and not use any PPE"

That is not what he said. If you're gonna put words in his mouth be sure they are the right ones.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 17, 2007)

Overall I thought it was pretty boring. I agree about smaller saw and more safety and control but I also agree it was not all that bad, fairly competent.

"Well , If an ISA Certified Arborist says it's okay to one hand a saw and not use any PPE"

That is not what he said. If you're gonna put words in his mouth be sure they are the right ones. I think Dan and I have seen so much worse ove rthe years,while a yonger climber might be more used to seeing better practices.

confused:


----------

